# Breaking Strain of Fireline and other Braids?



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

I know that fireline and most braids break above their line weight but is there any way of telling when they will break
eg. i know 2lb fireline breaks between 6-10lbs but how do you know when say 10lb fireling will break? is there a formula?(x3 given weight or +4 to 8lbs)?

also some braids such as Super PE and Castaway break on the given weight

so why do some brands give lower numbers than what they actually break on and some dont?
and how do you know when fireline or any other braid will actually break?

thanks


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Flop,

Here's a link to some braid testing that has been conducted by a guy in Oz that I saw on another forum. Compares breaking strength of various braid brands. Some interesting results there.

http://www.pcwi.com.au/fishing/4linetesting.htm#BRAID_BRAID

Marty


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

wow a lot of time and effort must have gone into those tests. thank you for the link it was very useful and answered all my questions except why do companies say the breaking strain is lower than what it actually is?


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Some companies rate there line as 'equivalent mono diameter' and others use the breaking strain. I think fireline is one of the ones where they label it according to its diameter, so 2lb FL is the same diameter as 2lb mono but being a 'superline' it is a lot stronger then mono that is the same diameter. Did that make sense?


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

that sure was a great link, I noticed one stand out performer in the braid was the Fins Windtamer. Anyone here using that. I am still have mono on my lines but its all about 10+ years old, thinking i should respool with something new and that looked pretty good. used the firewires many years back and wasnt impressed but I expect they have improved now


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

i use 20lb FINS original PRT on a 6-10kg setup and I always knew that it broke above 20lb but never realised it was that high. I am interested in getting some more for my curado but after looking at this I am considering 15lb.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a fantastic resource, Marty! Thanks - I've bookmarked it. I too had no idea that Fins Original PRT had such a high breaking strain. I've used the 10 lb for some time, and I knew it was strong, but 27.15 lb WOW! I've also got 20lb Daiwa TD Sensor, (much more expensive than the Fins) and it breaks at 27.5 lb, even though it is considerably thicker than the Fins.

Might save my money next time, especially when I consider that the Fins in 10lb casts a lot further than the 20lb Sensor (I did a rough and ready test in the park and the Fins gave me around 5-10% greater average cast length than the Sensor, probably because it's a lot thinner).

The knot strength stuff is really interesting too, though I'd be interested if he would do some of them in much lighter braid as well. I may have to rethink some of the knots I've been using in the light of his results. A shame he doesn't show exactly how he ties the Bimini twist for his tests (what exactly is the Rizutto finish?). The only directions I can find for the Rizutto finish are here http://www.worldseafishing.com/tackle/k ... imini.html and they are as clear as mud to me :lol:

I've just been doing a half hitch around each leg and then a triple-wrapped half hitch around both legs, but if the Rizutto is better I'm prepared to learn - has anybody found a good illustrated guide to tying it? Incidentally, the spelling may be Rizzuto, or Rizutto or Rizzutto.

Cheers,


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

now i have a question to ask......
should i get 15lb FINS for my curado for monduran as this would most likely break over 30lb and would cast than 20lb FINS or just stick to the strength of 20lb FINS?

cheers


----------



## panger (Oct 26, 2007)

Flop,
are you chasing barra or bass Monduran? I think that even the 20lbs is a bit light for barra.


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

i am chasing barra and although 20lb sounds light the reality is that it breaks around 40lb. i think that 15lb FINS would be enough for any bay fishing but not enough for fishing the timber.


----------



## panger (Oct 26, 2007)

It's the diameter/abrasion resistance of the braid rather than the breaking strain that's important. Impoundment barra specialists I've fished with use 30lbs as standard. And that's at Tinaroo fishing mainly open bays as you never know what snags hide under the surface. You'll definitely be able to land some fish on light stuff but you don't want to maximise your chances?


----------

